# Bellator 111 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 111 is in 6 days Friday March 7th at 7:00 PM Eastern. There is a BW title fight on this card and the first round of the HW tourney. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Eduardo Dantas (134.7) vs. Anthony Leone (135)
> Lavar Johnson (249.3) vs. Ryan Martinez (262.4)
> Peter Graham (245) vs. Siala Siliga (265.3)
> Mark Holata (260.2) vs. Alexander Volkov (235.8)
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
kantowrestler
GDPofDRB


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Been looking forward to Friday's event, far and away their best HW tourney.

Martinez vs Johnson, to me, is very fun. Mighty Mo vs Graham is also, but to lesser extent. Volkov back in the cage and looking forward to seeing Blagoi fight. Lot of answers in his fight with Hale to be answered.

We also get Dantes vs Leone, all the makings for a decent night of fights. Now if I could only get the fight lines from my vbookie.......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I was hoping for that as well.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Been a great event so far. I'm a little skeptical with the whole Volkov stoppage though. Honestly looked like Holata threw the fight. How could he get rocked by those short punches? Not to mention how much his neck was snapping back and his head was wobbling all over the place.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 111 pick results for...

GDPofDRB


> Eduardo Dantas :thumbsup:
> Ryan Martinez :thumbsdown:
> Peter Graham :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Eduardo Dantas :thumbsup:
> Ryan Martinez :thumbsdown:
> Siala Siliga :thumbsup:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Eduardo Dantas :thumbsup:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsup:
> Lavar Johnson :thumbsup:
> Richard Hale :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Stephen Banaszak def. Treston Thomison
> submission (armbar - Round 1, 4:56
> Eduardo Dantas def. Anthony Leone
> to retain bantamweight title
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats to ... AlphaDawg he wins two in a row!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One off, just one!


----------

